
White House considering phone app for gun background checks - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/14/politics/trump-gun-legislation-background-checks-phone-app/index.html
======
Fjolsvith
If that were available for private sales, then they could make it a crime for
both buyer and seller to transfer a gun without application/registration.

